# HttpUrlConnection Cookie Problem



## Escaped (24. Feb 2014)

Hey, ich versuche gerade den Login auf einer Website über Java um danach den Cookie mit der SessionID zurück zu bekommen. Ich habe mir den POST Request mal angesehen und es gibt 2 Set-Cookies wobei im ersten die SessionID steht. Sieht so aus: 
Pic-Upload.de - Unbenannt.png
Derzeit bekomme ich komischerweise aber nur folgendes zurück:
kreuzcookie=25510; expires=Wed, 26-Mar-2014 12:01:57 GMT

Quellcode:

```
public class main {
	public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException  {
		CookieHandler.setDefault(new CookieManager());
		String type = "application/x-www-form-urlencoded";
		URL u = new URL("http://speed.die-kreuzzuege.de/index.php?action=login&user=gui&pw=098f6bcd4621d373cade4e832627b4f6&antibot=&guest=&check=");
		HttpURLConnection conn = (HttpURLConnection) u.openConnection();
		conn.setRequestMethod("POST");
		conn.setRequestProperty( "Content-Type", type );
		conn.setRequestProperty("User-Agent", "User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:27.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/27.0");
		//java.io.OutputStream os = conn.getOutputStream();

		System.out.println(conn.getHeaderField("Set-Cookie"));

	}
}
```

Nur zur Information, dies soll kein Bot werden sondern dient lediglich zu Übungszwecken.


----------

